# Démarrer à partir d'un CD



## 100pour100 (4 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous, je viens de faire l'aquisition quasi gratuite d'un vieux MAC, version 9.2 (ceux avec la tour intégrée à l'écran)

Puisque MAC OS X 9.2 est vieux et plus à jour, je voulais installer linux dessus. La distribution Debian 4.0, pour être préçis. Alors voilà, j'ai le CD, version PowerPC, etc, et il est dans le lecteur CD de mon MAC. Il voit bel et bien le lecteur CD et, quand je vais dans « Démarrage », pour décidé à partir de quoi je boot, il voit bel et bien le CD... Mais il m'est impossible de cliquer dessus, bref de le seélectionner. Résultat, impossible de booter à partir du CD, et je suis pris avec MAC 9.2...

Donc si vous avez une solution, je vous serais grandement reconnaissant


----------



## cameleone (4 Mai 2008)

Démarrer avec la touche C enfoncée ? 
(c'est la procédure actuelle pour démarrer sur support optique, je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne sur une machine un peu ancienne...)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

c'est ca 

tenir C

autre option ( si jamais y a un gros souci)
boot sur autre volume
Commande+Majuscule+Option+Delete


----------



## 100pour100 (5 Mai 2008)

Salut,

merci de votre aide, il fallait bel et bien maintenir la touche C !

Pour ceux qui ont un vieux MAC comme moi et qui veulent mettre Linux à laplace, Debian marche très bien! Et si vous quelque chose de plus beau que l'environnement graphique par défaut, installez E17!

En tout cas, passez une bonne journée!


----------

